# Tads coming out of water



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

My wife and I recently started breeding frogs. We are trying to figure out the best way to set the cups on an angle when the tadpoles start climbing out of the water. Currently we just use 32oz deli containers leaned over on petri dishes. This seems unsteady and takes up a lot of room. I hoping some of the guys who have more experience will share your ideas and pictures. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I put them in small, very short (i.e., 2 ounce) plastic containers with just enough water to submerge them. Then, I put the container in a growout container. They're strong enough to climb out of that thing, without making it lean on something.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you give us a hints at to what frogs you might be working with? It's makes a big difference. Are you working with larger frogs like tincs? 
I tend to use rectangular containers for them and I just wait till I see them on the wall of the container then I move them to a grow out. 
The containers I use are made to sort small hardware items. They have multiple enclosures and a lid.


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes sorry about that. I have several types of frogs, but Tincs are the ones I am asking about.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

RRRavelo said:


> Can you give us a hints at to what frogs you might be working with? It's makes a big difference. Are you working with larger frogs like tincs?
> I tend to use rectangular containers for them and I just wait till I see them on the wall of the container then I move them to a grow out.
> The containers I use are made to sort small hardware items. They have multiple enclosures and a lid.


 I would love to see pics.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

As soon as mine break front legs I put them in a long flat Tupperware container and put something under the around the middle the size of a deck of cards to slant it up, I raise them in the red plastic solo cups up to that point. All tads go in there once there front legs break out, they won't eat until their tails are absorbed so they are all safe together. When they climb up and have most of their tail absorbed into a tank they go. Very simple set up and all tads in one spot.
Here is mine I am currently using for Auratus tads


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll try to post a picture later though I don't have any tadpoles from my larger frogs I can post a shot of the organizer without them. 

Only have tads in film canisters ATM...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I personally don't worry about the frogs having to climb out of the water. I use a little bit larger plastic rectangular container to raise my tads. When I see their front legs popped I empty out all the water and put a soaking wet paper towel in the bottom of the container and then put a top on it. When I see the tail is totally absorbed the froglet goes into it's first small grow out container.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to post the picture.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I originally started using these hardware organizers because I could not get my wife to stop smoking cigarettes in my frog room/man cave on her days off while I worked.
They are stackable due to the fact that they are rigid and have built-in tops. Using these I'm able to keep a bunch more tads in the same space.
When they are ready to come OTW they tend to climb up to the outer corners...


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

RRRavelo said:


> Can you give us a hints at to what frogs you might be working with? It's makes a big difference. Are you working with larger frogs like tincs?
> I tend to use rectangular containers for them and I just wait till I see them on the wall of the container then I move them to a grow out.
> The containers I use are made to sort small hardware items. They have multiple enclosures and a lid.


That's exactly the same thing I do!


----------



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

Could you post a few pictures of your containers


----------

